
How much is 100 Percent of a Company with No Value Worth? - transburgh
http://www.gobignetwork.com/wil/2007/8/9/how-much-is-100-percent-of-a-company-with-no-value-worth/10183/view.aspx
======
sherman
The most guaranteed payout would be getting a job at a big company... So if we
were betting on success of a company versus the stake you hold, would that be
the way to go?

